# very low ph what to do ?



## alan_uk (6 Nov 2010)

hi all,

since adding the osmocote , moss peat, and akadama my ph has dropped to 6 water is coming out of the tap at 7.4 which is always been the same and normally stays constant 

what should i do as even straight after 50% water change it had only risen to 6.5 then drops off again ?

please any info would be great or anything i can do to get it back up so i can add some fish to the tank


----------



## Themuleous (6 Nov 2010)

Ignore it  neither the fish nor the plants will care.  It'll also stabilise after a few weeks anyway as the substrate looses its ability to lower the PH.

Sam


----------



## alan_uk (6 Nov 2010)

deffinatly  i aint got fish at the minute but want to add some even if its just a group of otto's but dont want them to die


----------



## dw1305 (7 Nov 2010)

Hi all,
I'd agree ignore the pH values, 





> even if its just a group of otto's


 I wouldn't start with Otos, they are actually very sensitive fish and should only go into stabilised, mature aquaria.
cheers Darrel


----------



## alan_uk (7 Nov 2010)

the tank is actually fully mature the filters had been running for 9-10 months 

its just fresh water


----------



## dw1305 (8 Nov 2010)

Hi all,


> the tank is actually fully mature the filters had been running for 9-10 months


 lovely job, try the Otos then. I've had mine for about 4 years in soft water and they are still doing well.
cheers Darrel


----------



## alan_uk (8 Nov 2010)

well i added 6 yesterday and they seem to be fine and doing a good job 

i was thinking of adding another 6 today or 5 amano shrimp what do you guys suggest more otto or the shrimp with the otto's make a better clean up crew

also changed lights from 10 hours a day to 6.5


----------



## Themuleous (8 Nov 2010)

How big is the tank?  If if were me, I'd probably add more of both, more some cherries.

Sam


----------



## alan_uk (8 Nov 2010)

its 6 foot x 18"x18"

there is only 6 otto's and 2 nerite snails at the min 

but as said the p.h is 6.0 will amano's be ok in that ?


----------



## Themuleous (8 Nov 2010)

Yeh they'd be fine. You can get nerites, I'd alwayschose them over shrimp or fish as in my book they do a far better job of keeping the tank clean.

Sam


----------

